# Rush Hills or Summit dogs here?



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone else have a dog with a Rush Hill's dog on the pedigree? Asia's grandmother is Rush Hill's Tigress at Allsgold and her great great grandfather is Rush Hills Haagen dazs. There are also quite a few Summit dogs in the pedigree as well. Just curious...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Does getting teary over the Rush Hill farewell to Kirby page count? We'll walk together again. . . Just, not today. http://www.rushhill.com/farewell.htm It gets me right in the heart every time.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I know I get teary over it too!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie doesn't have a lot of Rush Hill or Summit in his background, but Kirby is Rookie's great grandfather too.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is your Asia on K9data?


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

no I checked a while ago and she isn't. Her parents are though. Her dad is Rush Hill's Patriot Games and her mom is Allsgold Forever in Blue Jeans.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't know. But, Kailey's grandma, Ginge Ain't Whistling Dixie OD, is the half sister of BIS BISS Am./Can. CH. Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs CDX JH AX OAJ WCX VCX OS SDHF; Can. CD, WC.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Ch Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs is my pup, Jonah's great great grandfather. Pretty far back.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Tucker has some Rush Hill- Here is his sister's info in K9Data-

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=280840

Kirby is in there a couple of generations back...


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*Rush Hill's Haagen-Daz* is Sasha's great grandfather (great grandmother is *Nautilus Maybelline Y Don't Ya Be Tru*) and he is also Biscuit's great grandfather ( *Pacificgold's Once'N A Blue Moon* as the great grandmother).


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

There's quite a few so far. I bet there's even more...


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Ritchie's grandpa on her sires side is Hobo (BIS BISS Am. Ch. Summits MR. Bojangles OS SDHF) and her great grandmother is Shadow (BIS BISS Am. CH Summits Shadow Dancer OD SDHF)


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Tucker even looks like Asia and when I checked the pedigree they have the same grandparents. How cool is that! Does that make them cousins I wonder.


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

My Rylee has Rush-Hill's Kirby three times in her pedigree, she also has Summit's Hobo and Shadow Dancer. The Goodbye page on Rush-Hill's web site also brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia has Summits crocodile rock, Summit's Limited edition, Summit's Myserious ways and Summitts's mystic. This whole pedigree thing is like a puzzle to piece together but very interesting. Where do you and Rylee live?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Nautilus Maybelline Y Don't Ya Be Tru


What a kind-hearted, lovey dog


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It up to you, the owner, to put your dog on K-9 Data , right?
I've put Selka on but haven't gotten around to getting Gunner or my past goldens on there.


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

We live in the Northwest suburbs of Chicago. I got Rylee from a breeder (was her first litter in about 8 years and unplanned) in Wisconsin.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Maddie's dad is Rush Hill's Watz Cook'n Good Look'n and her grandpa is Rush Hill's Haagen-Daz and grandma is Rush Hill's Tigress at Allsgold. I love the Rush Hill dogs.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Joanne & Asia said:


> no I checked a while ago and she isn't. Her parents are though. Her dad is Rush Hill's Patriot Games and her mom is Allsgold Forever in Blue Jeans.


The only way she would be there is if you (or your breeder) added her. You should put her in! Her parents are already listed (I checked), so it's really easy to link her into the pedigree. I'm more than glad to help if you'd like!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Maddie's dad is Rush Hill's Watz Cook'n Good Look'n and her grandpa is Rush Hill's Haagen-Daz and grandma is Rush Hill's Tigress at Allsgold. I love the Rush Hill dogs.



Hey Tucker has these dogs in his pedigree too! Looks like we are finding some distant relatives- small world!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Tucker even looks like Asia and when I checked the pedigree they have the same grandparents. How cool is that! Does that make them cousins I wonder.



Wow they do look alike! I was just checking out posted pic's of Asia- she is beautiful. Here is some recent pic's of Tucker


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Murphy's grandfather is Ch Summits Mr Bojangles OS, but no Rush in either of my dogs....as far as I know.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Kirby is Lucy's grandfather and thus that makes him also Jersey, of Jersey's Mom fame, great grandfather.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Kirby is Lucy's grandfather and thus that makes him also Jersey, of Jersey's Mom fame, great grandfather.


You know, I pulled up his pedigree to check... then got distracted with dinner and never actually looked at it. :doh: So... yay, count us in!! LOL

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Tucker is such a handsome cousin for Asia! Who are his parents?


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

My Chessie is Summit lines on her sire's side, which means there is a little Kirby back there a little way as well. My first golden, Abbey, was a Kirby grandpuppy. Count me as one of those who still tears up on Kirby's good-bye page.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Tucker is such a handsome cousin for Asia! Who are his parents?



Tucker's mom- Windy:

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=146944


His dad- Tommy:

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=63601


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Kirby is Lucy's grandfather and thus that makes him also Jersey, of Jersey's Mom fame, great grandfather.


 I've been admiring Lucy's picture since I joined the GR forum:wavey:


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Tucker is a handsome boy. Looking at his pedigree his granddad is Maddie's dad. It definitely is a small world when you're talking dogs


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Phillyfisher said:


> Tucker's mom- Windy:
> 
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=146944
> 
> ...


 I see Windy has a tad of Chuckanut in her background. Jonah is a Chuckanut dog.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

gold'nchocolate said:


> *Rush Hill's Haagen-Daz* is Sasha's great grandfather (great grandmother is *Nautilus Maybelline Y Don't Ya Be Tru*) and he is also Biscuit's great grandfather ( *Pacificgold's Once'N A Blue Moon* as the great grandmother).


Bender is a Kirby granddaughter - her dad is *Pacificgold's The Dance* (Brooks) who is out of Kirby and *Pacificgold's Once'N A Blue Moon*.

Storee has Kirby way way back in her pedigree. Five generations back.

Small world anyhow!

Lana


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by Phillyfisher 
Tucker's mom- Windy:

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=146944

Bistro is a knockout


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Originally Posted by Phillyfisher
> Tucker's mom- Windy:
> 
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=146944
> ...



Isn't he? Admittedly, this is really the first time I looked at the pictures of the dogs in Tucker's pedigree- when we were considering our breeder, I was so focused at looking at the health clearances, I did not really even look at the pictures! Rush Hill has some beautiful dogs...


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Just looked at the link of Windy and Bistro is owned by the same breeder we got Asia from, Brenda Comazetto. It really is a small world.Windy and Bistro are both gorgeous.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Maddie's dad is Rush Hill's Watz Cook'n Good Look'n and her grandpa is Rush Hill's Haagen-Daz and grandma is Rush Hill's Tigress at Allsgold. I love the Rush Hill dogs.


So Maddie is closely related to Asia too as her grandma is Tigress at Allsgold and her great grandpa is Haagan Dazs.


----------

